# السلامة في النفط



## ha21 (17 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء تحية طيبة 
ارجو مساعدتي في موضوع السلامة في النفط و بالتحديد 
Forklift safety and crane operation و 
وProcess Safety​
Petroleum Fire Fighting ​

& First Aid​


شاكراً لكل القائمين على هذا الموقع الرئع ​

بانتظار مساهمتكم في مساعدتي مع جزيل الشكر:84:​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (20 فبراير 2010)

*بحث حول السلامه المهنيه في المنشأة الصناعيه*
*بعد الثوره الصناعيه في اواسط القرن التاسع عشر وبعد الأعتماد على الأله اصبح العامل عرضه الكثير من الأخطار من جراء تلك الألات والمكائن فهي بقدر ماتقدمه من خدمه للانسان تنعكس عليه المخاطرها الناتجه من جراء العمل عليا فمنذو ظهور الألات و المكئن الى يومنا هذا حدثت الكثير من الحوادث راح ضحيتها الكثير من العاملين ن من وفاة او العوق او عاهات دائمه وموقته فكلما زاد الأنسان تطورنا في مجال الصناعه توجب زيادة الوعي ومعرفة الأسلوب الصحيح في التعامل مع مجريات التطور ومن هنا صار من الضروري معرفة كيفية التعامل مع الأله ومعرفتها ومعرفة الأضرار التي قد تنتج عنها من اضرار مباشره واخرى غير مباشره أي مع مرور الوقت ومن هنا توجب وضع برامج خاصه للعمل لحماية اليد العامله وتوفير مستلزمات العمل السليم وتوفير بيئة العمل الأمنه من خلال تشخيص نوع الخطر الذي قد تسببه الأله او الماكنه او المعده وتوفير التجهيزات الوقائيه لمن يعمل عليهاهذه الأجرات مايعرف بالسلامه المهنيه فالسلامه هي:** بأنها العلم الذي يهتم بالحفاظ على سلامة وصحة الإنسان **، **وذلك بتوفير بيئات عمل آمنة خالية من مسببات الحوادث أو الإصابات أو الأمراض المهنية ، أو بعبارة أخرى هي مجموعة من الإجراءات والقواعد والنظم في إطار تشريعي تهدف إلى الحفاظ على الإنسان من خطر الإصابة والحفاظ على الممتلكات من خطر التلف والضياع . فأننا نحتاج إلى أتباع قواعد وأصول السلامة وبديهي أنه داخل المصانع وأماكن العمل **المختلفة **وفي المنشآت التعليمية* *وتدخل السلامة والصحة المهنية في كل مجالات الحياة فعندما نتعامل مع الكهرباء أو الأجهزة المنزلية الكهربائية فلا غنى عن أتباع قواعد السلامة وأصولها وعند قيادة السيارات أو حتى السير في الشوارع فأننا نحتاج إلى قواعد السلامة **، **بل أننا يمكننا القول بأنه عند تناول الأدوية للعلاج أو الطعام لنمو أجسامنا فأننا نحتاج إلى أتباع قواعد السلامة.

*
*الأهداف العامة التي تسعى السلامة المهنية إلى تحقيقه**ا**
1- حماية العنصر البشري من الإصابات الناجمة عن مخاطر بيئة العمل وذلك بمنع تعرضهم للحوادث والإصابات والأمراض المهنية .
2- الحفاظ على مقـومات العنصر المادي المتمثل في المنشآت وما تحتويه من أجهزة ومعدات من التلف والضياع نتيجة للحوادث .
3- توفير وتنفيذ كافة اشتراطات السلامة والصحة المهنية التي تكفل توفير بيئة آمنة تحقق الوقاية من المخاطر للعنصرين البشري والمادي .
4- تستهدف السلامة والصحة المهنية كمنهج علمي تثبيت الآمان والطمأنينة في قلوب العاملين أثناء قيامهم بأعمالهم والحـد من نوبات القلق والفزع الذي ينتابهم وهم يتعايشون بحكم ضروريات الحياة مع أدوات ومواد وآلات يكمن بين ثناياها الخطر الذي يتهـدد حياتهم وتحت ظروف غير مأمونة تعرض حياتهم بين وقت وآخر لأخطار فادحة .*
*

*
*ولكي تتحقق الأهداف السابق ذكرها لابد من توافر المقومات التالية :- **
1- التخطيط الفني السليم والهادف لأسس الوقاية في المنشات .
2- التشريع النابع من الحاجة إلى تنفيذ هذا التخطيط الفني 
3- التنفيذ المبنى على الأسس العلمية السليمة عند عمليات الإنشاء مع توفير الأجهزة الفنية المتخصصة لضمان استمرار تنفيذ خدمات السلامة والصحة المهنية .*
*ومن هنا اصبح ضروريا وجود لجنة السلامه المهنيه في المنشاه الصناعيه لغرض القيام بواجبات السلامه بشكل مباشر وفاعل وكذلك اصبح ضروريا وجود مشرفين يراقبون الأعمال و يشخصون الأخطاء الت يقع بها الماملون والعمل على وضع الحلول الازمه والأرشاد العلمي الصحيح لتلافي وقوع الحوادث والأخطار المحتمله*
*فمشرف السلامه هو: **المشرف هو حلقة الوصل مابين الاداره وبين العمال ( السلامه* *المهنيه ) تقع عليه واجبات ومسئوليات كبيره ومهمه مرتبطه مباشره بحياة العمال* *وسلامة الممتلكات هو مراقب ومنفذ ومشرف على تطبيق اجراءات السلامه والابلاغ عن اى* *تقصير*
*التعريف الحديث للإشراف* *
**هو العملية التي يتم فيها تقويم وتطوير* *اجراءات وقوانيين السلامه وتشريعاتها فى المنشاه ومتابعة تنفيذ كل ما يتعلق بها* *لتحقيق الأهداف الموضوعه لها و يشمل الإشراف على جميع العمليات التي تجري في* *المنشاه سواء تدريبية كانت أم إدارية ومايتعلق بالسلامه المهنيه* *

*


*واجبات ومسؤليات مشرف السلامه المهنيه*
*معرفة القوانيين والتشريعات المحليه الخاصه بالسلامه* *المهنيه**
**2. **معرفة* *القوانيين الخاصه باشتراطات السلامه بأدارته ومنشاته**
**3. **تطبيق توجيهات المسئولين عن* *الامن والسلامه**
**4. **ألمامه والتزامه وتطبيقه لقوانيين وتشريعات* *السلامه**
**5. **التبليغ عن* *اى قصور او خلل فى انظمة السلامه* *
**6. **التأكد من توفير معدات وتجهيزات السلامه فى* *العمل**
**7. **التأكد من* *توفير كافة التجهيزات الحمايه الشخصيه فى العمل**
**8. **التأكد من تطبيق كافة القوانيين* *والتشريعات السلامه فى العمل من قبل العمال**
**9. **التأكد من اتمام اجراء تقييم* *وتخمين وتحليل للمخاطر لكافة مقرات العمل**
**10. **التأكد من اتمام اجراء تقييم* *وتخمين لكل الاجهزة والالات والمعدات**
**11. **اجراء تفتيش دورى لاجراءات* *السلامه فى مقر العمل**
**12. **اجراء تفتيش دورى على مخارج الطوارى ومعدات* *الحرائق**
**13. **التاكد من* *تنفيذ سياسة السلامه الموضوعه من قبل المنشآه او المؤسسه**
**14. **التأكد من تدريب العمال الجدد* *على اساسيات السلامه للاعمال المخصصه لهم**
**15. **معرفة اشتراطات ووسائل السلامه* *فى مقر عمله وطرق استخدامها وانواع ووسائل السلامه المتوفره**
**16. **دراسة شكاوى العمال بما يخص* *السلامه المهنيه وتقديمها للمسئولين* *
**17. **معرفة نتائج التحقيق فى الحوادث* *ومعرفة الاسباب وتدوينها**
**18. **كتابة ومتابعة سجلات السلامه* *
**19. **عدم الاجتهاد فى تحديد اشتراطات* *السلامه*
*لجنه السلامه المهنيه في المنشاه*
*لجنة السلامة المهنية في المنشأة** :
**إن بناء منشأة* *نموذجية قد لا يكون سبباً في منع الحوادث لذا لا بد وجود لجنة تُعنى بمتطلبات الصحة* *والسلامة المهنية وتقوم بمراقبة التطبيق لما في ذلك الأثر الكبير للسيطرة على مخاطر* *العمل، وتتألف هذه اللجنة من**:
1- **مدير المنشأة أو نائبه رئيساً**
2- **مشرف* *السلامة المهنية في المنشأة عضواً ومقرراً للجنة**
3- **طبيب المنشأة**
4- **ممثل عن* *اللجنةالنقابية أو ممثل عن العمال**
5- **ممثل عن الإدارة الفنية**
6- **رؤساء* *الأقسام**
**وتكون مهمتها**:
1- **وضع خطة متكاملة لتحقيق متطلبات الصحة والسلامة* *المهنية على صعيد المنشأة بعد تحديد مخاطر العمل الموجودة والمتوقعة وأساليب* *السيطرة عليها، ومتابعة تنفيذ هذه الخطة على أرض الواقع**.
2- **وضع خطة توعية* *وتدريب للعمال وخاصة للعمال الحديثين لتعريفهم على* 
*مخاطر المهنة وسبل* *تلافيها**.
3- **اجتماعات دورية لتقييم مرحلة العمل السابقة من خلال الجولات الدورية* *التي تقوم بها أو من خلال تقارير الجولات اليومية لمشرف الصحة والسلامة* *المهنية**.
4- **اجتماعات طارئة في حال طلب مشرف الصحة والسلامة المهنية اجتماعها* *عند وجود حادث عمل جسيم أو أمر لايحتمل التأجيل**.
5- **دراسة احصائيات إصابات العمل* *والأمراض المهنية الحاصلة ووضع الحلول المناسبة لتلافيها**.
6- **وضع خطة للطوارئ* *والإخلاء في حال حدوث الكوارث (خطة إدارة الأزمات**).

**مهام مشرف الصحة* *والسلامة المهنية**:
**ويجب أن يكون هذا المشرف على معرفة تامة بخطوات العمل ومخاطر* *كل مرحلة وطرق تجنبها مع وضع مخطط للمنشأة موضح عليه كل ذلك**.
**وتكون مهامه**:
1- **توعية العمال وإجراء الندوات والمحاضرات بالتعاون بقية أعضاء لجنة السلامة ومع* *الجهات المعنية في الدولة**.
2- **التفتيش اليومي على أماكن العمل والمعدات والتأكد* *من تحقيقها لمتطلبات الأمان ولفت نظر العامل ورئيسه لتجنب الأخطاء**.
3- **معاينة* *الحوادث وكتابة تقريرمفصل عنها يقدمه إلى لجنة السلامة المهنية متضمنة أسلوب* *الوقاية المناسب**.
4- **إعداد الإحصائيات الخاصة بحوادث العمل والأمراض* *المهنية**.
5- **مناقشة ما حدث في لجنة السلامة المهنية في المنشأة**.
6- **طلب عقد* *لجنة السلامة عند الضرورة في غير أوقات الاجتماعات الدورية**.

**مهام طبيب* *المنشأة**:
**لاتنحصر مهمة طبيب المنشأة في علاج العمال من الأمراض العادية وإنما* *عليه مسؤوليات وقائية تتلخص بما يلي**:
1- **المشاركة الأساسية في تحديد المخاطر* *المهنية التي يتعرض لها العمال والشروط اللازمة للوقاية المناسبة**.
2- **إجراء* *الفحص الطبي الدروي للعمال المعرضين للمخاطر المهنية لكشف أي تأذي قبل استفحاله* *وابعاد العامل المتأذي عن مصدر الخطر المهني**.
3- **تأمين أدوات ومتطلبات الاسعافات* *الأولية والقيام بهذه الاسعافات عند حدوث إصابة لمنع استفحالها قبل نقل المصاب* *للمشفى**.
4- **التفتيش على المرافق الصحية وأماكن إعداد وتناول الأطعمة لمنع* *التلوث**.* 

*اضافه الى ذلك تضع الجنه خطه شامله ومتكامله لأدارة الأزمات التي تحدث في المنشاه عند وقوع الحوادث وتوعية العاملين على تنفيذها في الأزمات وكيفية تطبيقها من خلال الدورات التدربيه النظريه والميدانيه.*


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (20 فبراير 2010)

*حوادث واصابات العمل والأثار المترتبه عليها*

*إن توفير بيئة عمل آمنة من مخاطر الصناعات المختلفة ورفع مستوى كفاءة ووسائل الوقاية سيؤدي بلا شك إلى الحد من الإصابات والإمراض المهنية وحماية العاملين من الحوادث ومن ثم خفض عدد ساعات العمل المفقودة نتيجة الغياب بسبب المرض أو الإصابة، وكذلك الحد من تكاليف العلاج والتأهيل والتعويض عن الإمراض والإصابات المهنية مما سينعكس على تحسين وزيادة مستوى الإنتاج ودفع القوة الاقتصادية للدولة.

**إصابة العمل** 
يعرف الضرر الذي يصيب العامل بسبب وقوع حادث معين بأنه (( إصابة )) أي أن الإصابة هي النتيجة المباشرة للحادث الذي يتعرض له العامل ، وتعرف إصابة العمل بأنها الإصابة التي تحدث للعامل في مكان العمل أو بسببه وكذلك تعتبر الإصابات التي تقع للعمال في طريق ذهابهم إلى العمل أو طريق الرجوع من العمل إصابات عمل بشرط أن يكون الطريق الذي سلكه العامل هو الطريق المباشر دون توقف أو انحراف، وتعتبر الأمراض المهنية من إصابات العمل.

**الأمراض المهنية :** هي أمراض محددة، ناتجة عن التأثير المباشر للعمليات الإنتاجية وما تحدثه من تلوث لبيئة العمل بما يصدر عنها من مخلفات ومواد وغيرها من الآثار وكذلك نتيجة تأثير الظروف الطبيعية المتواجدة في بيئة العمل عن الأفراد ( الضوضاء ، الاهتزازات، الإشعاعات، الحرارة ، الرطوبة .. الخ ) 
تصنيف النتائج المترتبة على إصابات العمل
**1- النتائج المباشرة**
تعتبر إصابات العمل والأمراض المهنية التي تصيب العمال بالعجز الكلي أو ألجزئي ، وحالات الوفاة الناجمة عن حوادث العمل المختلفة ، هي نتائج مباشرة لظروف العمل الخطرة التي افتقرت لاشتراطات السلامة والصحة المهنية.
**2- النتائج غي المباشرة**
هذه النتائج ذات طابع اقتصادي ، حيث تظهر الخسائر المادية التي تتكبدها المنشاة أو الدولة بشكل عام نتيجة حوادث العمل والإصابات والأمراض المهنية التي تنتج عن ظروف بيئة العمل غير الآمنة **، ويظهر ذلك ** في أيام العمل الضائعة ( المفقودة ) بسبب إصابات العمل والأمراض المهنية وبالإضافة إلى النتائج السلبية المترتبة عن عدم كفاية إجراءات السلامة والصحة المهنية في المنشأة والتي تظهر آثارها على العمال .

**مفهوم الحادث**
يمكن تعريف الحادث بأنه حدث مفاجئ يقع أثناء العمل وبسببه ، وقد يؤدي الحادث إلى أضرار وتلفيات بالمنشأة أو وسائل الإنتاج دون إصابة أحد من العاملين. أو قد يؤدي إلى إصابة عامل أو أكثر بالإضافة إلى تلفيات المنشأة ووسائل الإنتاج.
معاينة وتحليل الحوادث 
إنه من الضروري إجراء بحث وتحليل للحوادث التي تقع مهما كانت بسيطة وذلك لمعرفة أسبابها ووضع الاحتياطات واتخاذ أفضل الوسائل الكفيلة بمنع تكرارها مستقبلاً، ولا يجب أن يكون هدفنا من بحث وتحليل الحادث هو تحديد المسئولية لمعرفة المتسبب في الضرر فحسب، بل يجب أن يكون الهدف الأساسي هو الكشف عن أسباب الحادث لتحديد وسائل تصحيح الأوضاع .
ما هي عناصر البحث في الحادث؟
للحادث شقين أساسين هما ( السبب ، النتيجة )
قد تكون نتيجة بحث حاد ث نتج عنه إصابة بسيطة جداً مفيدة تمتماً كما لو كان هذا الحادث قد أدى إلى إصابة قاتلة.
المسئول عن معاينة الحادث
ملاحظ العمل أ**و** رئيس القسم المباشر هو أول من يقوم بمعاينة الحوادث .
وقت معاينة الحادث
يجب بحث الحادث عقب وقوعه مباشرة أو باسرع ما يمكن.
كيف نبحث الحادث
إن السبب الثابت الذي لا يتغير في اى حادث هو ( أن شخصاً ما قد قام بعمل شئ ما لم يكن له أهمية ) أو ( أن شخصاً ما قد اخفق في عمل شئ كان يجب أ، يعمله )، وقد يكون هذا الشخص هنا العامل أو رئيس القسم أو مدير المنشأة أو صاحب العمل نفسه وفي كل حالة يجب أن يصل المسئول عن معاينة الحادث إلى أكبر قدر من المعلومات التي أدت إلى وقوع الحادث وهي :-
1- الحادث
2- الشخص المصاب نفسه.
3- الإصابة نفسها.
التقرير عن الحادث
يجب أن يشمل تقرير بحث الحادث:
1- التاريخ المهني للعامل 
تدوين كل المعلومات التي يمكن الحصول عليها بالنسبة للعامل المصاب وطبيعة عمله، وما الذي كان يقوم به فعلاً، والحوادث التي سبق أن وقعت له، وماذا كان يجب أن يفعله أو لا يفعله حتى لا يقع الحادث.
2- فحص الآلة أو الماكينة أو الأسباب الظاهرة للحادث*
*3- النتيجة
نموذج تقرير حادث
* أسم المنشأة:
* اسم المصاب:
* رقم العامل:
* عمر العامل:
* مدة الخدمة في العمل بالمنشأة:
* مدة خدمته العامل بالقسم الذي وقع به الحادث:
* المهنة:
* تاريخ الإصابة :
* ساعة الإصابة:
* نوع الإصابة: ( قطع في نهاية الإبهام الأيمن، كسر في القدم اليسرى،.... الخ )
نموذج لوصف حادث
وقع حادث لأحد العاملين بورشة النجارة وهو يعمل على منشار ميكانيكي أدى إلى قطع في إصبعه الإبهام .. وحادث أخر تسبب في إصابة بقدم عامل أثناء قيامه بمناولة جسم معدني.. لتحليل هذين الحادثين يجب علينا الإجابة على الأسئلة التالية والتي منها يمكننا تحديد سبب الإصابة والمقترحات التي يجب تنفيذها لمنع تكرارها مستقبلاً:**-*


----------



## safety113 (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا فرقد الغالي
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## mogdadhakim (7 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم علي حرصكم الدائم و المتواصل لصحة العامل و السير الحسن للمؤسسة


----------

